# IE Problem



## Bleem (16. Februar 2004)

Hab seit zwei tagen ein kleines IE Problem 

hab normal ne blank seite als standart drin  jetzt ist da aber immer 
http://promo.galdze.com

wenn ich umstelle und neustarte is die wieder drin kann mir wer helfen ?


mfg simonm


----------



## Fabian (16. Februar 2004)

Sowas aehnliches hatten wir ein paar Zeilen unter deinem Thread. Diese Tipps schon alle befolgt?

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials146045.html


----------



## Bleem (17. Februar 2004)

hab ich alles versucht...

also im ie steht die URL drin : http://riviera.cc


----------



## Traax (18. Februar 2004)

*http://promo.galdze.com*

Hallo zusammen...

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem..

Diese Seite ist echt hartnäckig ich habe Sie
in allen Einträgen der Regedit gesucht und geändert.

Aber beim nächsten Neustart ist sie wieder da.
Ich habe von Skripts gelesen die dafür verantwortlich sein sollen
und danach gesucht aber nix gefunden.

Please help me... Ich bin echt verzweifelt.


----------



## Traax (18. Februar 2004)

*Besiegt....*

Hallo zusammen...

Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft....

Die http://promo.galdze.com gehört der Vergangenheit an.

Es ist ganz einfach:

Löschen der Datei C:\Windows\sysdll.reg
Löschen des Eintrages in regedit  HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
(die Zeile in der sysdll.reg steht)

Umbenennen aller Einträge in regedit die 
http://riviera.cc
beinhalten. (Am besten suchfunktion in regedit benutzen)

Und Voila weg ist sie.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen. Ich bin echt froh das ich sie los bin.
Bitte um Rückmeldung.

MfG Traax


----------



## IRQ (19. Februar 2004)

Mit Spybot - Search & Destroy könnt ihr euch übrigens alle Suchmaschineneinträge in der Registry anzeigen lassen. Meistens nisten sich solche Übeltäter in einen der angezeigten Einträge, die Startseite unter Extras -> Internetoptionen ist nämlich nur ein einzelner Eintrag von vielen.


----------

